# Outrageous and totally asinine...............



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Wisconsin school cancels Veterans Day program over 21-gun salute - The Week


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

You know, France went down a very similar path after WWI... and Germany did not. Any wonder why Germany was able to overrun France in six weeks? Even though France had a larger army at the time with more field artillery, they lacked the one major ingredient any fighting force must have to win. The will to fight. France had taken 20 years to become a pacifist nation. And for that they paid a heavy price.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Great way of protecting our children in school. The odds of one of the 21 gunners being crazy
Is enormous, there are 21 of those guys carrying rifles.
He might have changed out the fake bullets for real bullets. You never know.
Next year we may reconsider only if all the participants have current background checks , along with a recent psyche evaluation report.
*The school officials win the butthead award for that decision*
:butthead:


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

These are veterans who served so their kids could go to school.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Back in September of 2005, on the first day of school, Martha Cothren, a social studies school teacher at Robinson High School in Little Rock, did something not to be forgotten. On the first day of school, with the permission of the school superintendent, the principal and the building supervisor, she removed all of the desks out of her classroom.

When the first period kids entered the room they discovered that there were no desks.

'Ms. Cothren, where're our desks?'

She replied, 'You can't have a desk until you tell me how you earn the right to sit at a desk.'

They thought, 'Well, maybe it's our grades.'

'No,' she said.

'Maybe it's our behavior.'

She told them, 'No, it's not even your behavior.'

And so, they came and went, the first period, second period, third period. Still no desks in the classroom.

By early afternoon television news crews had started gathering in Ms.Cothren's classroom to report about this crazy teacher who had taken all the desks out of her room.

The final period of the day came and as the puzzled students found seats on the floor of the deskless classroom, Martha Cothren said, 'Throughout the day no one has been able to tell me just what he/she has done to earn the right to sit at the desks that are ordinarily found in this classroom. Now I am going to tell you.'

At this point, Martha Cothren went over to the door of her classroom and opened it.

Twenty-seven (27) U.S. Veterans, all in uniforms, walked into that classroom, each one carrying a school desk. The Vets began placing the school desks in rows, and then they would walk over and stand alongside the wall. By the time the last soldier had set the final desk in place those kids started to understand, perhaps for the first time in their lives, just how the right to sit at those desks had been earned..

Martha said, 'You didn't earn the right to sit at these desks. These heroes did it for you. They placed the desks here for you. Now, it's up to you to sit in them. It is your responsibility to learn, to be good students, to be good citizens. They paid the price so that you could have the freedom to get an education. Don't ever forget it.'

By the way, this is a true story.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have written in the past that the single most important thing we can do is to pass on to our children that which was passed on to us. The problem with this is that in each generation, the past gets a little more diluted with the present. Do this long enough and the past will be lost forever.

This is what has been happening to our nation. That which was created on paper, paid for in blood, and guarded with jealous loyalty has largely been forgotten. When it is not taught in schools, not drummed into the young in their homes, what else could we expect. We are losing our national soul. In just my lifetime I have seen this.


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thumbs up to the local Burger King then for allowing the 21 gun salute to take place at their restaurant.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> Wisconsin school cancels Veterans Day program over 21-gun salute - The Week


I wonder if they allow knives in the cafeteria..... Probably no black ones, anyway. <smh>


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> I wonder if they allow knives in the cafeteria..... Probably no black ones, anyway. <smh>


The plastic KFC (Kentucky Fried Chicken) "sporks" are black, and could easily be thought of as tactical in nature.

But yet, if you go to Wendy's, their plastic utensils are white, and are individually wrapped. You can choose from a fork, spoon, or knife. Nothing tactical about them at all.

Hmmmm.......I really did have a point to make by posting this, but now, it seems to have alluded me.

Oh well, I now return you to your regularly scheduled programming..............


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> The plastic KFC (Kentucky Fried Chicken) "sporks" are black, and could easily be thought of as tactical in nature.
> 
> But yet, if you go to Wendy's, their plastic utensils are white, and are individually wrapped. You can choose from a fork, spoon, or knife. Nothing tactical about them at all.
> 
> ...


Well, if the point is missing, it's not tactical and you can take it to school with you.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> Well, if the point is missing, it's not tactical and you can take it to school with you.


Well.....you do have a point about your point of something lacking a point not being tactical.

I can dig it. :numbchuck:


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> I wonder if they allow knives in the cafeteria..... Probably no black ones, anyway. <smh>


When I went to school, I frequently carried a pocket knife. This was common practice. One of my senior class mates used to bring pipe bombs to school and after school, he would drive to an empty field and set them off. Now I'm sure he might have gotten his hands slapped for this but to my knowledge, none of the teachers ever knew.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The high school I attended, supposedly had an underground rifle range. I myself never saw it, but I did hear from friends that used it while a member of the school shooting team. It was behind some big double doors by the boys gym. I do recall the doors. 

Imagine that........a school shooting team. :watching:


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> The high school I attended, supposedly had an underground rifle range. I myself never saw it, but I did hear from friends that used it while a member of the school shooting team. It was behind some big double doors by the boys gym. I do recall the doors.
> 
> Imagine that........a school shooting team. :watching:


I started shooting at school at age 7 (air rifle, CLOSELY supervised) and then at 13 was in the school's team - 22's in the winter (indoor range) and 303Brit during the "warmer" months. We had an outdoor range with 200, 300 and 500 yard firing points. Bisley (yes, that Bisley) once a year for the Ashburton and Iveagh cups. I did spend a year at URI over here on the rifle team with my trusty Winchester 52, which I still have.

Yes, school rifle teams! Miss them....


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Oh the gold old days we had school shootings every month. You brought your favorite rifle, your own ammo. When lunch time came around all the kids would go behind the school and see who was the best shot. Some times the Teachers would join in and if Ms. Goodale was shooting every body lost to her.


----------



## jeager106 (Sep 27, 2014)

When I was in grade school I brought my single shot bee-bee pistol to school for show and tell day.
It looked like a nickel plated 1911 but shot one bee-bee.
No one thought a thing of it being a "gun".
When I was 16 I walked from my home just outside the city limits, through the city of about 40,000 people, to my buds house where we teamed up and walked to the far side of the city to a farm we had permission to hunt.
The place was loaded with rabbits.
I had a M-500 12 gauge pump, my more well to do bud carried his Browning A-5, NO gun cases, just 2 teen aged boys walking though town in the winter carrying shotguns and no one gave a damn.
No one called the cops, in fact cops sometimes stopped us to ask if we'd "done any good".
Today the SWAT team would be called out and some trigger happy rookie would shoot us both.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

My daughters went to high school at Washington-Lee in Arlington, VA from 1987 to 1993 (two daughters, two years apart). At the time, that high school did have a shooting team.

In the late 60's, me and some friends used to go down to Woodbridge, VA (about 25 miles south of Washington, DC) and shoot at a dump just off of the highway by the Occoquan River. We'd take .22's and the occasional centerfire revolver. Prince William police would occasionally come by just to make sure we were being careful and then leave us alone. That dump pile had everything in it from old furniture to refrigerators. We had a ball.


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

I had an NRA safety course at Jr High in 1967...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> My daughters went to high school at Washington-Lee in Arlington, VA from 1987 to 1993 (two daughters, two years apart). At the time, that high school did have a shooting team.
> 
> In the late 60's, me and some friends used to go down to Woodbridge, VA (about 25 miles south of Washington, DC) and shoot at a dump just off of the highway by the Occoquan River. We'd take .22's and the occasional centerfire revolver. Prince William police would occasionally come by just to make sure we were being careful and then leave us alone. That dump pile had everything in it from old furniture to refrigerators. We had a ball.


When I was much younger, I always went with my dad to the local landfill with a pick-up load of garbage. It usually only took a very few minutes to dump it all and then be on our way.

But, for the most part, it took us the better part of an hour to leave, as my dad loved to look things over to see if there was anything good there that day. It was amazing the things that people threw out. My dad had a keen eye and could spot a "find" over 300' away. Seems like sometimes, we left that landfill with just about as much stuff in the back of the truck, as when we arrived.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Firearm safety in the classroom, was not aware of this, should be reintroduced.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

NGIB said:


> I had an NRA safety course at Jr High in 1967...


I had rifle training in 67 also but your instructor was a lot nicer than mine. sir, yes, sir


----------



## mooosie (Aug 31, 2014)

I was in the school play when I was in the 9 th grade I don't remember much about the play except it was about pioneers . I took my grandpa's 12 guage double to school to use in the play, I walked into school with it over my shoulder, the principal saw me called my name and asked me what I was doing with the gun. I told him I was going to use it in the play, he said well put it on your locker. That was the end of that


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I forgot all about a Speech Communication class I took while in college, back in 1977. 

We had to choose subjects and then give a practical speech on it. I chose handguns. I brought three different handguns to class that day with me. Since it was a required course for an LE degree, others also brought handguns to class that day and spoke on the same subject. 

When all was said and done, that class room had a total of 17 handguns in it. The teacher was female and she was just fine with it all. 

I could elaborate a little more about the instructor, but that's a whole nother issue and a bit "edgy" for this forum. :smt023


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I happen to have been born and raised in Eau Claire Wisconsin where this BS happened. It wasn't always that way around here. Like Paratrooper I had to do a demonstration speech for a communications class at the technical school. Using transparencies that the school printed for me I field stripped my Ruger MK II Target pistol in a class of about 30. Got an A.
Goldwing


----------



## Sempervigilans (Dec 4, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Back in September of 2005, on the first day of school, Martha Cothren, a social studies school teacher at Robinson High School in Little Rock, did something not to be forgotten. On the first day of school, with the permission of the school superintendent, the principal and the building supervisor, she removed all of the desks out of her classroom.
> 
> When the first period kids entered the room they discovered that there were no desks.
> 
> ...


OMG that was one of the coolest stories I've ever heard. I WISH I had teachers that cool when I was in school. My senior year my homeroom teacher found out that I had already enlisted to serve upon graduation, and she made me stand up in front of the classroom in an attempt to pick me apart and call me dysfunctional...said that I obviously had serious issues with anger and an overly aggressive personality, if I were THAT excited to enlist so I could go "kill people." It's sickening to me that a lot of schools, if not all, have banned the pledge to the flag in the morning. In spite of the all the wonderful opportunities people come here for, I wouldn't expect that they would adhere to the same rituals as proud Americans do...but I WOULD expect that proud Americans be allowed to continue those rituals for ourselves. 
Thanks for posting that story my friend.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

In 1972 I earned my Hunters Safety patch at school. They didn't cover how to ride my Schwinn Stingray with a Winchester .22 on board though. My buddy Jerry and I made slings for our guns with rope and rode two miles each way to hunt squirrels at the tender age of 12.
Goldwing


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Sempervigilans said:


> OMG that was one of the coolest stories I've ever heard. I WISH I had teachers that cool when I was in school. My senior year my homeroom teacher found out that I had already enlisted to serve upon graduation, and she made me stand up in front of the classroom in an attempt to pick me apart and call me dysfunctional...said that I obviously had serious issues with anger and an overly aggressive personality, if I were THAT excited to enlist so I could go "kill people." It's sickening to me that a lot of schools, if not all, have banned the pledge to the flag in the morning. In spite of the all the wonderful opportunities people come here for, I wouldn't expect that they would adhere to the same rituals as proud Americans do...but I WOULD expect that proud Americans be allowed to continue those rituals for ourselves.
> Thanks for posting that story my friend.


If you won't stand behind our troops, you are more than welcome to stand in front of them. :smt1099


----------



## Sempervigilans (Dec 4, 2014)

Hooyah to that, Cowboy!!:smt066


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> You know, France went down a very similar path after WWI... and Germany did not. Any wonder why Germany was able to overrun France in six weeks? Even though France had a larger army at the time with more field artillery, they lacked the one major ingredient any fighting force must have to win. The will to fight. France had taken 20 years to become a pacifist nation. And for that they paid a heavy price.


It scares me that the liberals in today's political area all seem to want to head in the same direction. Even the Hildabeast was on the news this morning saying that we need to "understand our enemies and view things from their perspective".... and so forth. If she gets elected you better buy all the ammo you can find because the Taliban will be marching down our streets and into or neighborhoods.

I don't really think it matters what your world perspective is as a nation, the only way to guarantee your security is through strength. Regardless of what you think is "nice" or "right" to do, the first Taliban that sees you is going to try to kill you, and you better be ready to kill him first. Being "nice' only goes so far when you are dealing with people whose only religious goal is to kill everyone who does not agree with them. 'Nice' doesn't matter in that case,.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> RK3359
> because the Taliban will be marching down our streets and into or neighborhoods.


Yes that's true and like in Europe everywhere the people have to understand that they have a different culture and they are here now and the government have to protect them even if it costs 10 000 and more of ordinary citizen lives. That's true good doers liberalism.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Humm
@RK3369
Liberals and the Taliban have something in common. There are very nice folks as long as you completely agree with them.
Liberalism and Talibanis is peace. How long do we need to see that?


----------

